
Show HN: Bitcoin Fax – Send Faxes with Bitcoin - simonmales
https://www.bitcoinfax.net/
======
simonmales
Hi! I've put this out there as a bit of fun. Supporting the Bitcoin economy
and learning about being a Bitcoin merchant.

